# Breadboard Ends & drawers



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

This is a workbench I put together for my son-in-law for Christmas.

It started with an old Display Case I found on Craig's List. It had a glass top so I removed that and added three drawers.
I bought a butcher block workbench top from WoodCraft but it was too short so I asked for help here and someone told me I needed 
to add Breadboard ends and thus with help from a few of you I learned how to do it. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ryan , wow that is just awesome! That's going to come in very handy


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*more pictures*

I guess it's really a splined breadboard end, that's what Stick and Tom recommended. Thanks to both of them.
I love working on stuff like this and really get a chance to learn.


Son-in law loved it.

Time to rest,
Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*Freud stacked set*

That's all!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks great Bryan - nice job.

I totally agree - there are a lot of pretty sharp folks on this forum who are willing to share their knowledge and experience.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Terrific result Bryan.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done Bryan...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice Job Bryan. Now you know just how easy it is to make spline joints.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Excellent...BTW, you have entirely too much room in your shop and need to send some to me...


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Well done Bryan


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice, Bryan. Looks good and very useable.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nicely done Brian


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Nickp said:


> Excellent...BTW, you have entirely too much room in your shop and need to send some to me...


You are so right Nick, I get lost in there sometimes. I do have a lot packed in there but not enough order. I'm working on that some today as well
as the next few days.


----------



## Everend (Mar 15, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Excellent...BTW, you have entirely too much room in your shop and need to send some to me...


 And you look too young to have a son-in-law.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!

HJ


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Too nice to nick, saw into, stain, nail into - well, just too pretty to use!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Everend said:


> And you look too young to have a son-in-law.


Thank you Everend, that's such a nice thing to say, I don't feel so young.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Roy Drake said:


> Too nice to nick, saw into, stain, nail into - well, just too pretty to use!


My wife reads that Facebook stuff and Mike wrote he's afraid to use it and get it dirty. Hopefully he'll get over that and use the heck out of it.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks great Bryan. My bench is rough plywood, I'd love a nice bench like that.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice job. 

If your son-in-law has a welder then you might want to add some metal sheeting in the corner under the vice so if he welds the little small metal beads don't burn holes in the wood top. It kind of looks ugly so add it after you present it to him. I used about a square foot of sheet metal 40 years ago in an old shop which I had to weld in also. I was too poor back then to have a place for welding and a separate place for wood working. But welding on the vice was like having a third hand which really helped holding stuff.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. No doubt it will be well used.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice bench. Great storage. He should be happy with it because it is really nice.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

bryansong said:


> This is a workbench I put together for my son-in-law for Christmas.[/ATTACH]


I´d like to be your next son in law!!!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

papasombre said:


> I´d like to be your next son in law!!!


Alexis, that's nice but you're too late, I'm out of daughters.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow sure come up nice Bryan
What a pity your son in law will be messing it up.
But he could move it into the kitchen and use it there.
Well done
... John T


----------



## WoodBurningMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice Work


----------

